# Antivirenprogramm 2015



## tonygt (13. Januar 2015)

Nachdem meine Kaspersky Lizenz ausgelaufen ist sucher ich derzeit ein Antivirenprogramm für dieses Jahr. Diese kaufe ich immer für die ganze Familie dementsprechend brauche ich ca. 4 Lizenzen minimum, finanzel muss es nicht kostenlos sein es ist wichtig das das Preis/Leistungs verhältnis stimmt und auch Pc unerfahrene Personen wie meine Mutter möglichst wenig Aufwand haben.

 

Mit Kaspersky war ich extrem unzufrieden da es auf Laptops scheinbar spürbar leistung zieht und den Pc verlangsamt und auf meinem Hauptrechner Viren von denen ich wusste, dass sie da sind nicht entdeckte bzw. gar nicht erst verhindert hat und ich dann erst mit Malewarebytes das ganze bereinigen konnte.

Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen Avira, Bitdefender und der Premium Version von Malewarebytes bin aber auch gerne auch für weitere alternativen offen.

Deswegen bräuchte ich etwas Feedback in Bezug auf die oben genannten Programme.


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2015)

Ich persönlich nutze Eset Nod32 und bin seit Jahren zufrieden damit. Macht was es soll. Nervt nicht. Bremst nicht.

Avira würde ich persönlich nicht mal auf den Rechner lassen wenn man mir Geld dafür gibt.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Warst du mit KIS nicht zufrieden? Ich nutze es immer noch.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Januar 2015)

War früher auch jahrelang Kaspersky-Kunde. Aber seit irgendeiner Suite damals (glaube 2011) war das Ding schlimmer als Norton. Total aufgebläht und irgendein KAV Prozess lief ständig mit 10-15% CPU, lies sich nicht beenden (selbst wenn KAV geschlossen wurde) sondern nur durch Rechner-Neustart beheben, bzw. solange, bis es dann irgendwann wieder anfing.

 

Seither nutze ich "Vipre" und bin bisher nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2015)

Warst du mit KIS nicht zufrieden? Ich nutze es immer noch.

 

Wie gesagt hatte zum einen das Problem das es bei Laptops oder kleineren Notebooks gefühlt die Pcs langsamer macht und hatte im vergangenen Jahr mehrmals den Fall das er Viren nicht gefunden hat. Kaspersky zeigt mir als Jahresbilanz an das er nur 6 Bedrohungen entdeckt hat indem Jahr hatte ich aber mehre Viren drauf und musste einmal sogar den Pc neuaufsetzen wegen eines Virus.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2015)

Von Avira kann ich auch nur abraten. Die sind bekannt für ihre regelmässigen False Positives.

 

Momentan nutze ich Avast! auf dem Gamingrechner, und das Microsoft-Bordmittel auf den VMs.

Wobei ich mit Avast! auch nicht wirklich zufrieden sind. Das Ding hat sich die letzten 2 Wochen nichtmal geupdated, oder mir Bescheid gegeben, dass ein Update vorliegt...


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Momentan nutze ich Avast! auf dem Gamingrechner, und das Microsoft-Bordmittel auf den VMs.
Wobei ich mit Avast! auch nicht wirklich zufrieden sind. Das Ding hat sich die letzten 2 Wochen nichtmal geupdated, oder mir Bescheid gegeben, dass ein Update vorliegt...


Avast läuft als Free-Version bei meinen Eltern und belegt nach Lust und Laune einfach mal so 99% CPU-Last ohne ersichtliche Aktivität.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich benutze seit Jahren KIS und habe damit nie Probleme gehabt.

Gerade damit habe ich bisher die wenigste PC Auslastung, Updates permanent im Hindergrund, ohne irgendwelche Einbrüche.

Die Auslastung ist bei nur ca 4%.

 

Habe schon früher so einige Programme gehabt, keines war/ist so gut.

 

Wenn Du so massive Probleme hast, solltest Du mal die Einstellungen optimieren.

Ansonsten vermute ich mal eher andere Probleme bei Dir, wenn Du so massive Probleme mit KIS hast.


----------



## squats (13. Januar 2015)

Bitdefender is noch sehr gut, über Ebay auch sehr günstig


----------



## eMJay (13. Januar 2015)

Nutze auch schon seid Jahren KIS und konnte nur auf einem Rechner der schon über 10 Jahre alt ist bei meinen Eltern kein KIS installieren weil eben die Suite zu viel Leistung verbraucht hat. 

 

Jede Suite braucht beim Starten etwas Zeit die sich auf die Startzeit von Windows auswirkt. Aber das sind vllt. 10 Sek. bei Normalen Festplatten.

Bei SSD´s merkt man das nicht. 

 

Maleware erkennt auch Software die evtl. Daten sammelt usw. die nicht wirklich eine Bedrohung ist. Wird recht oft mit irgend welcher Free/Shareware mit Installiert. Für KIS ist es aber kein Grund auszuschlagen. 

Es ist auch ein Unterschied ob man die Internet Security hat oder nur das Antivieren Programm. Das 1. Filtert und Checkt dein Internet verkehr (Außer es gelangt über Freigegebene Ports rein die nicht gecheckt werden) beim 2. werden nur Daten die schon auf der Festplatte auf Vieren untersucht. 

Bei der Internet Security sollte kein Virus auf die Platte gelangen. Beim Normalen Antivieren Programm kann es durch aus vorkommen.


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich benutze seit Jahren KIS und habe damit nie Probleme gehabt.

Gerade damit habe ich bisher die wenigste PC Auslastung, Updates permanent im Hindergrund, ohne irgendwelche Einbrüche.

Die Auslastung ist bei nur ca 4%.

 

Habe schon früher so einige Programme gehabt, keines war/ist so gut.

 

Wenn Du so massive Probleme hast, solltest Du mal die Einstellungen optimieren.

Ansonsten vermute ich mal eher andere Probleme bei Dir, wenn Du so massive Probleme mit KIS hast. 

 

Ich hab keine massiven Probleme sondern bin einfach unzufrieden mit der Leistung des Programms, da ich für viel Geld die Vollversion gekauft habe und trotzdem auf allen Rechner immer wieder Malewarebytes drüber laufen lassen muss oder anderen Programm um eine Virus zu finden.

Es geht dabei auch nicht nur um meinen eigenen Rechner, sondern auch um die Pcs von meiner Mutter auf der Patieten Daten drauf sind die geschütz werden müssen und den Rechner von meinem kleinen Bruder. Von denen kann ich nicht immer erwarten das sie immer aufmerksam sind und Gefahren erkennen.

Zur Leistung kann ich dir zum einen zustimmen ich merke auf meinem Hauptrechner auch keine Performance Einbrüche aber es gab seitens meiner Familie beschwerden über Performance die ich natürlich nur begrenzt überprüfen kann.

 

Edit: @emJay Wir hatten das letzte Jahr die Pure Version da es die zum gleichen Preis wie die Internet Security gab.

Werde mir mal die Vipre Trial anschauen wie mir das Programm gefällt


----------



## eMJay (13. Januar 2015)

Pure kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber wenn ich mir die Daten so durchlese dann kann es durchaus sein dass es Leistung frisst 

 


 

 


Schützt Sie vor aktuellen Internetbedrohungen
Bietet umfassenden Schutz für PC, Mac und Android
Schützt Ihre Privatsphäre vor Webcam-Spionen und mehr
Schützt Ihr Geld beim Online-Banking und -Shopping
Schützt Ihre Identität, Fotos, Dateien und andere Daten
Schützt Ihre Kinder vor Gefahren im Internet
Einfache Sicherheitsverwaltung auf all Ihren Geräten
Effektiver Schutz für die optimale Leistung Ihrer Geräte

 

Es macht mehr als es sein müsste. 

Kannst ja 30 Tage lang die Suite Testen. Vor allem wenn es um Eltern usw. geht. was Pflegeleichteres gibt es nicht. 



Spoiler



Wenn du es kaufst dann mache es in der Bucht


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2015)

Avast läuft als Free-Version bei meinen Eltern und belegt nach Lust und Laune einfach mal so 99% CPU-Last ohne ersichtliche Aktivität.

 

 

Den Kram hatte ich auch mal. Das is der Grund warum auf den VMs kein Avast mehr läuft.


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2015)

Ich werf da mal Trend Micro Worry Free in den Raum... verwenden geschäftlich auf den Servern (Physisch als auch VMs) sowie auf den Client. Ich habs bei mir seit Win 8.1 auch drauf (als Einzelplatz Version gekauft) da Microsoft Security Essentials unter Win 8.1 nichtmehr brauchbar ist, bzw. durch Windows Kack Defender ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Rabaz (13. Januar 2015)

Man wird sich hier im Kreis drehen genauso wie beim lesen irgendwelcher Tests. 5 Tests gelesen -> 5 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bzw. Ranglisten. Und vermutlich kann ich da noch ne Null hinter die 5 machen.

 

Also irgendwas eindeutiges wird es nicht geben. Es kristallisiert sich aber heraus, dass man sich zwischen Kaspersky, Bitdefender oder F-Secure entscheiden sollte.

 

Die oberste Weisheit lautet ja, dass es keine 100% Sicherheit gibt. Und ob ich bei 98,2 lande oder bei 97,9 ist mir einfach mal egal, ich lasse mich doch nicht verrückt machen. Ich schaue auf einfache Oberfläche und Bedienbarkeit, denn eigentlich will ich sowas GAR NICHT sehen oder bedienen müssen.

 

Das schreckliche Avira (nur der kostenlose Teil) von dem ihr hier redet als sei es eine ansteckende Krankheit, läuft hier bei mir übrigens auf einem Rechner, der seit 6 Jahren fast täglich im Internet und virenfrei ist und in der Zeit nicht ein einziges mal neu aufgesetzt werden musste. OK ich weiß es ist kein Argument zu sagen "bei mir läuft xxxxxx und ich habe keine Probleme". Aber viel bessere habe ich bei den "teuren" auch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Januar 2015)

Das schreckliche Avira (nur der kostenlose Teil) von dem ihr hier redet als sei es eine ansteckende Krankheit.

 

 

Ich hab mir oft genug an dem Ding die Finger verbrannt.

 

http://www.golem.de/1106/84574.html
http://www.golem.de/news/cloud-speicher-avira-blockiert-amazon-s3-nicht-mehr-1204-91059.html
http://www.golem.de/news/sicherheitssoftware-avira-update-legt-windows-lahm-1205-91816.html
http://www.golem.de/0703/51441.html


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2015)

Am besten war es einmal als mir ein Kollege auf der Arbeit erzählen wollte, dass Avira nicht so schlecht sei und 10 Sekunden später vom Bundestrojaner begrüsst wurde 

 

Aber es muss halt wirklich jeder selbst wissen was er nimmt. In den Tests ist die Siegerreihenfolge wirklich jedes mal anders.

Und im normalen Betrieb merkt man ja auch erstmal nur wie der Virenscanner bremst/nervt. Vielleichjt noch wenn er tatsächlich das ein oder andere abfängt.

Ansonsten merkt man erst wenn er versagt hat, dass es so ist. Und natürlich kann auch kein Virenscanner immer zu 100% alles erkennen.

 

Tjo


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Januar 2015)

ESET Nod32 hab ich auch drauf und öfters ohne klagen weiterempfohlen.

 

Das macht sich sowieso nie negativ bemerktbar, lässt sich gut konfigurieren und ist günstig (vor allem als studen/schüler). Es hat außerdem etwas praktisches, namens game mode. Erkennt nod32 das etwas in vollbild läuft (spiel/video) geht es in sparmodus und verschiebt zb fällige updates, solange man im game ist. keine lags mitten in der runde weil antivir sich updated.


----------



## Lorachil (16. Januar 2015)

Hi,

 

KIS oder 360 safe (kostenlos) http://www.360safe.com/

Hab beides im Einsatz und  bin hoch zufrieden. 

Beide nerven nicht und keine Probleme.

Hier lohnt sich auch mal ein Blick: http://www.av-test.org/de/

 

LG


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2015)

Hier lohnt sich auch mal ein Blick: http://www.av-test.org/de/

 

 

 

Wie schon gesagt: Es muss jeder selber wissen.

Aber wenn ich sehe dass Avira da in allen Bereichen Höchstpunktzahl hat ...


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Januar 2015)

Ja, wenn man sich die Punkte "Fälschliche Warnungen vor bestimmten Aktionen während der Installation und Benutzung von normaler Software" und "Fälschliche Blockierungen von bestimmten Aktionen während der Installation und Benutzung von normaler Software" anschaut: 0 / 38. Da kann was nicht stimmen. 

 

Wir erhalten regelmäßig Mails von Anwendern, deren Avira mal den kompletten Auto-Updater löscht, weil er ja verdächtigen Code enthält (Zugriff auf Registry und Systempfade, Adminrechte, Zugriff aufs Internet, usw)  und auch noch was aus dem Internet runterladen will. Wir haben auch schon Samples an Avira geschickt, aber scheinbar haben die's nicht so mit kleinen Softwarefirmen.

 

Ist mir auch unbegreiflich, wie Avira in allen Kategorien angeblich volle Punktzahlen erreichen will.


----------



## squats (17. Januar 2015)

ich geh meist danach http://www.av-comparatives.org/und dann noch in einigen Foren informieren


----------



## Klos1 (19. Januar 2015)

Es zeigt sich, wie immer bei diesem Thema, dass die Meinungen und Erfahrungen himmelweit auseinandergehen. :-) Ich selbst benutze seit einigen Jahren Norton und bin hochzufrieden. Geht man nach diversen Tests im Internet, wobei man auch da nicht selten unterschiedlicher Meinung ist, dann kristallisiert sich für mich derzeit Bitdefender als Sieger heraus, dicht gefolgt von Norton und Kaspersky, welche sich immer wieder abwechselnd den Rang ablaufen. Jetzt sollte man eigentlich meinen, dass Bitdefender eine gute Wahl ist. Ist es vielleicht auch. Aber Fakt ist, es finden sich auch dort genug Leute, die absolut unzufrieden sind. Das richtige Virenprogramm scheint eine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein. Und nach einer Meinungsumfrage ist man in der Regel so schlau, wie zuvor. :-)


----------



## Klos1 (19. Januar 2015)

ESET Nod32 hab ich auch drauf und öfters ohne klagen weiterempfohlen.

 

Das macht sich sowieso nie negativ bemerktbar, lässt sich gut konfigurieren und ist günstig (vor allem als studen/schüler). Es hat außerdem etwas praktisches, namens game mode. Erkennt nod32 das etwas in vollbild läuft (spiel/video) geht es in sparmodus und verschiebt zb fällige updates, solange man im game ist. keine lags mitten in der runde weil antivir sich updated.

 

Haben das nicht schon lang alle? Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ein Virenprogramm während des Gamens meinte, ein Update fahren zu müssen. Mein Norton fängt auch nur automatisch zu wurschteln an, wenn der PC eine längere Zeit am "rumidlen" ist.


----------



## Belo79 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die letzten Jahre so ziemlich alle Bekannten ausprobiert. Am Ende bin ich immer wieder bei KIS gelandet. Gefühlt benötigt KIS sehr wenig Ressourcen und bietet einen sehr guten Schutz.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Januar 2015)

Es zeigt sich, wie immer bei diesem Thema, dass die Meinungen und Erfahrungen himmelweit auseinandergehen. :-) Ich selbst benutze seit einigen Jahren Norton und bin hochzufrieden. Geht man nach diversen Tests im Internet, wobei man auch da nicht selten unterschiedlicher Meinung ist, ...

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Seit dem vor vier bis fünf Jahren Norton (Internet Security) mal generalüberholt wurde, nutze ich das. Und es gab auch nie Probleme. KIS würde ich vielleicht auch heute noch nutzen, wenn der Service nicht so extrem bescheiden damals gewesen wäre. Aber das haben die nun mal selbst verbockt, dass ich es nicht mehr nutze. Wenn man 6 Wochen auf eine Anfrage wegen eines Problems warten muss, dann haben sie halt Pech gehabt.

Jedenfalls läuft Norton die ganzen Jahre schon sehr zuverlässig bei mir und ich wüsste nicht warum ich was anderes nehmen sollte. Davon abgesehen, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, sind die Unterschiede unter den ersten drei, vier, vielleicht auch fünf Virenscannern sowieso nur sehr gering und wechseln sich ständig in ihren Platzierungen ab.

Seltener zu finden bei den Test ist ein Virenscanner der gerne von Unternehmen genutzt wird, aber auch sehr gut sein soll, ist "Trend Micro"


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Januar 2015)

Haben das nicht schon lang alle? Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ein Virenprogramm während des Gamens meinte, ein Update fahren zu müssen. Mein Norton fängt auch nur automatisch zu wurschteln an, wenn der PC eine längere Zeit am "rumidlen" ist.

 

Also ich höre regelmäßig Leute im TeamSpeak jammern, dass ihr "Antivir" sie grad auf'n Desktop geschickt hat.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Januar 2015)

Habe so einige Programme durch, damals Norton (katastrophal, was den Performanceverlust anging), Avira, Windows Essential, AVG, McAffe, Norman Virus Control +?.

Dazu Firewalls wie die von ZoneAlarm + ?

 

McAffe und AVG mag ich nicht, da sie mit anderen Softwareanbieter komische Abschlüsse habe und sich bei einer Installation untermogeln, wenn man nicht aufpasst (Häkchen standardmäßig gesetzt) - für mich nicht seriös.

 Norman Virus Control hat mir neben KIS am besten gefallen (gab es damals mit den Fujitsu Siemens PC dazu).

 

Nun bin ich seit Jahren bei KIS.

Und das bietet mir am am zuverlässigsten + gratis KIS für's Handy + sehr performancesparend sehr viel (Bannerblocker, email Schutz, Linküberwachung, Passwortschutz +++)

 

Jeder mag halt was anderes (ist auch gut so) - doch KIS kann ich dennoch empfehlen.


----------

